# Decoder Install in Bachmann Rail Truck



## wedressler (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm having continued problems in installing a DCC decoder in the Bachmann Rail Truck. I've tried both a LokPilot Basic and a LokPilot 3.0. I seem to have no speed control, it runs fast ot not at all. I've tried both 14 and 28 speed steps. On the "Basic" decoder I tried adjusting the starting and max voltages but this had no effect , except that the decoder malfunctined after a couple of tries. With the regular LokPilot, the decoder failed after I tried adjusting (turning off or reducing) the BEMF. Neither decoder will now reset.

I haven't yet tried removing the board and just installing the decoder, but would like to avoid doing this if possible. Are there capacitors on the board for the front truck that could be causing a problem? Any suggestions would be appreciated. This should be a very simple install of the track, motor and light wires via the screw connectors.

Bill Dressler


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill, 

First I would check & make sure that you have got the motor isolated from the track pick-ups.. Second I think your choice of decoders is to small in the current department.. I would look for a decoder with @ least 1.5 amps current handling or more.. 
Hope this helps.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd disconnect the decoder, and ensure that there is no connection between the motor leads and either rail pickup. 

I suspect there is a connection between the track and motor. I have found this on several bachmanns. 

It's normally death to a decoder. I'd try a different decoder after the testing, or test the decoder out of the loco. 

I have heard of large electrolytic caps on Bachmanns but not in the rail truck. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## wedressler (Feb 18, 2008)

Bob/Greg-Thanks for the suggestions. I'll check things out tomorrow.I'm essentially following Bachmann's reccomended connections using the screw terminals ( 1 and 2) provided to connect the decoder to the track pickups and soldering the wires to the motor leads. I also connected the front and rear light light outputs from the decoder (yellow and white) together and soldered to the wire removed from screw terminal No. 3. The lights are non- directional and, again, this is Bachmann's reccomendation

Bachmann states that a 1 amp HO decoder is fine and someone posted that 300 milliamps was the current draw. The failures occurred during the decoder test using the Lokprogrammer with the rail truck up on rollers.

I had meant to try just the motor connection witout the lights, but it looked so simple I went ahead and connected them. I think I remember that I disconneced the lights during the first install, but that did not help either. So far I'm 0 for 3 installing decoders in Bachmann locos. The problem with a Connie and Heisler were due to the capacitors and removing them solved the problems.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

First of all.... NEVER trust ANY manufacturer's wiring diagram or recommendations for the critical track pickup and motor lead wiring. ALWAYS verify with an ohmmeter.

I have had wrong wiring on EVERY locomotive except USAT, and that's because I disconnect the trucks right at the connectors AND you have to verify right and left track and motor plus and minus since the trucks are wired identically and one is reversed.

Some decoders are not properly rated... I would think you could be ok with a 1 amp decoder, but again TEST the motor current when you are trying to push the envelope. You should run it on DC and measure the actual current draw.


Also, a final word of advice... many people might consider me an expert, but I STILL follow these rules myself, ask any of my friends, I make them crazy checking just the basics that people believe are obvious.

I have NEVER damaged a decoder except once, when I overloaded a Pittman, it locked up and melted down a 8 amp decoder... took 20 amps through it... the decoder was not happy.


You should be able to see any capacitors on the motor itself. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Let us know the results as I'm looking to Put DCC into my rail truck also. Later RJD


----------



## wedressler (Feb 18, 2008)

Just to close the loop. I got a replacement V3.0 LokPilot decoder from ESU, removed the main board completely and the Rail truck now works fine. I'll need to get some resistors before I hook up the head- and tail- light LED's


Bill Dressler


----------

